# Trenchwork Terrain from Secret Weapon Miniatures



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Secret Weapon Miniatures has thrown up some preview pics on their blog of a set of Trenchwork Terrain pieces that they have been working on. 



> _Preview of the upcoming Trench Works terrain release. They measure 6" long, 1" high and 1" deep (155x25x25mm). They'll be available in February with an anticipated price of $25 for both pieces._


Interesting pieces, but as is becoming the theme nowadays they are a little pricey.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Meh, you could reasonably expect to scratchbuild similar pieces for a fraction of the cost...


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Yeah... two ends of a cereal box, some cheap balsa wood and a bit of modeling putty, and you could make those for like less then $5.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Yeah... two ends of a cereal box, some cheap balsa wood and a bit of modeling putty, and you could make those for like less then $5.


Yeah. Even though I am generally against using scratch built terrain (as I very rarely see a piece that actually looks good), this particular model looks exactly like what you just described. I am disappoint.


----------

